# Everything Mini Z and 1/18th scale.



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

The latest race info.
TechHead Talk.
Track Info.
Links and where to buy.
Plus whatever.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

*Round 3 this weekend M&M track*

We,re at M&M(4/30) this week and will be starting the 18th scale series also along with the mini z.10 am practice ,11 am race start. 18th scale is a new addition to our format.We have 10 racers so far with cars(hope they all show) and welcome any one new wanting to give it a go.For those you don,t know these are 4wd cars that are easy to drive compared to the open Mini z car.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I got Saturday off but Im not sure if Im racing yet. I was planning on doing some work on my full size. I allready got my front brake pads and the rotors should be here tomarrow. I also picked a bigger transmission cooler. LMAO! Josh knows what Im talking about. He thought my truck was on fire on the way home from M&M last time. 

So, Ill prolly be wrenching this weekend. Unless I can get a car pool hook up. And somebody wants to make a few extra bucks getting their hands dirty.


----------



## celticpride311 (Jul 29, 2004)

HAHAHAHA OMG!!!! That was holarious. I was on westhiemer and I saw a big cloud of smoke and I was like oh man maybe a restraunt caught on fire. Nope it was Biffs transmission!!!!! ROTHFLMMFAO!!!!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

That aint funny man! lol


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Ive got a tech question. One of the mounting holes in the chassis, where the "H" plate mounts, is stripped out. Any suggestions?

Thanks.


----------



## ruf4play (Mar 9, 2005)

Ok muscleman. Told you to go easy. If you are stripping them in aluminum, what makes you think the plastic is going to hold? 

We use 2-56 screws there.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

*Yea I know.*

Its just I forgot my own strength. Ive been working out lately. Lots of curls. 12 ounces at a time. 

I dont know why I didnt think of using the 2-56s since thats what I have in the aluminum. :headknock

Thanks Joe.

Now I need a spur gear....:wink:


----------



## ruf4play (Mar 9, 2005)

It's been sitting in my pitbox for the last few weeks. I've got ceramic balls for it now too.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Sweet! Thanks Joe. Dont know when Ill see ya though. No racing for me in May. Graduations etc. How about snail mail?


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

I wish I was so organized I knew what I was doing a month in advance.I,m still planing tommorow!!!!!Hope to see you guys at some point in the future.Endurance race is in the near future


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

My shedule is so weird Trey. Most of the time I dont know my work shedule. Last week, 44 hours. The week before, 72 hours. Week before that, 70 hours.......

My Saturdays for May.

7th. Work from 4:30 am till 12:30 pm. I can stop by if yall are practicing.
14th. My Daughters graduation party.
21st. Her graduation.
Memorial weekend. Fishing. 

My shedule for June. I hear theres a big race?


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

I believe ya man,Just wish I could do it..We,ll be there fri night and sat aft if ya get a chance


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

*Spare Ch 10 xtals?*

I'm sorting through my stuff that I got back from Andy. I have a set of Kyosho Ch 10 (xtals which I shouldn't have) and I'm missing a set of Kyosho Ch 4 xtals (which I should have). Anybody end up with two sets of Ch 4?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Have no idea bro.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Well carp. I know Biff asked this awhile back but I can't find the thread. With the PN motor pod how are y'all attaching the motor? What size screws, and do you drill starter holes in the can or just let the screw do the work?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Chris. It was tough. LOL used a little abrasive pointed thing that came with my dremmel then used the same self tapping screws that holds the car together. It was hard to get a get a good starting point avoiding drift. Ill leave that up to you. LOL

I cleaned my motor and actually put in the car after sitting idle for awhile.  Ran a few laps around the living room. 

Chris. You get a new car?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Kinda getting the urge to run. Anything coming up? > ?


----------



## ruf4play (Mar 9, 2005)

Next weekend is Round 5 @ M&M.
June 25 is the PN Race at Mobility Plus.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Biff, I did get a new car, or actually I'm buying Andy's. But that's not what I'm working on. I bought a 01 PN pod from Joe and put it on the 'Vette. Figured out a good way to drill the cans, though. I slid the first motor into the pod and held it while I marked the bottom hole with a sharpie. Then took a sharp punch and made a little starter hole, it's soft so you can just push it, don't hit it. Used a No. 54 bit and drilled it, then attached with a 2mm x 8mm screw w/washer. With the starter hole the bit doesn't wander. Mounted it, marked the top hole and did the same. After that it's easy, the distance from center to center on the holes is like 12.2mm, and the distance from the center of the bottom hole to the center of the shaft is about 6.2mm. Pretty easy to measure off after that. I practiced on a stock motor then drilled the x-speed using the measurements, went smooth like butter.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Use the new chassis. Youll be happier. 

Im getting sorta pumped up and ready to run again. After the chewing out Josh gave me yesterday.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Gary said:


> Kinda getting the urge to run. Anything coming up? > ?


Round 5 is the weekend after next,June 11th,this weekend will be a one day race and practice at the shop.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Gary, run the PN race. I might come out on the 11th, depends on whether I decide to burn nitro this weekend. I'm going to run the new chassis as a mod car and the 'Vette as a SS. I wanna see what I can do with the 01 chassis. You can't do anything about the CG because of the batteries, but you can change the weight distribution. The new pod lightened the rear end and lowered the motor, it should be good.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

All right, got a question. The PN site says that the Speedy 01 thru 03 motors require an external speedo. Do I still need the speedo if I have the FET upgrade? If I do, where can I get it?


----------



## KevinLRC (Jul 30, 2004)

They are talking about a FET upgrade


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Seems like they differentiate b/w the FET upgrade and what they call a turbo. I remember readign about it about 6 months ago but I can't remember what the difference is. No matter, Joe says I'm good to go. Kevin, are you working that weekend?


----------



## ruf4play (Mar 9, 2005)

FET upgrade replaces the stock FETs on the esc. An external turbo uses the stock FET output as a signal input for it's own upgraded FET circuit. Both accomplish the same thing in a different manner.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

See? Joe knows minis. Ha ha ha ha ha.


----------



## KevinLRC (Jul 30, 2004)

I'm running off-road that weekend.


----------



## KevinLRC (Jul 30, 2004)

Yeah, so back to basically what I said, FET upgrade is the same thing and it will work.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Yeah I know, I hope things will shake out so that I can do both. And the FET upgrade and the turbo serve the same purpose, but they ain't the same thing. Fugger. LOL.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I definitly want to run the PN race. I wanted to run SS but Im not sure If I can afford another board since mine is fetted. Depends on how much it takes to fix my full size. Its sitting at work right now with another problem. Had to hitch a ride home today.


----------



## ruf4play (Mar 9, 2005)

Got you covered biff.


----------



## KevinLRC (Jul 30, 2004)

Yeah Chris but I mean its the same thing as far as allowing a mod motor. I'd actually heard of an external speedo but didn't know how it worked, just knew it was the same as upgrading your FETs.


----------



## KevinLRC (Jul 30, 2004)

I don't claim to know a whole lot about Minis, I've raced mine once. Don't know when I'll race it again.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Joe will know better than us, but I thing running a turbo isnt as effecient as added fets.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

I know what you meant Kevin. Just fun to give you shidnit about it. I think you're right Biff, the FET's soldered to the board are more efficient. I still want to find some way to cut the comms on these motors. The guys that are selling the high end motors are doing it. I don't see why you couldn't do the same thing with these stock motors that you do with a 540 can, polish bushings, shim the arm into the center of the magnetic field, etc. They're already selling different brush compounds too.


----------



## celticpride311 (Jul 29, 2004)

Hey Kevin whenever you are gunna race mini's again let us know.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Ill just beat you guys again!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Anybody using the Atomic dampner have any suggestions? Do I need to do any sanding or anything special? Im gonna try Losi diff lube.

Joe. On the spur gear. I had to make the center hole bigger so the bearing would fit. It came out nice, but now another problem reared its head. The bigger balls make the diff too thick to install the snap ring.


----------

